# Finally! Mojo had 3 bucklings!!



## taiweber (Jan 7, 2014)

I can stop stressing over Mojo! The babies are here! Wish I had better pics!






three big boys!!!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

congrats! babies are so much fun!


----------



## DMSMBoers (Dec 23, 2013)

Congrats, they are cute lil red heads!!!


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Adorable x 3


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

congrats!!! they're sooo cute!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Very cute!


----------



## taiweber (Jan 7, 2014)

Yes I'm a proud mommy!!! More pics of my happy healthy boys!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Adorable


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Congrats! Really nice boys! Love the ears.


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

They are so cute! Congratulations!


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

Those look like very nice babies. Good job everybody!


----------



## crownofjules (Dec 31, 2013)

I love how one has a snip of white, the other has more, and the last has a whole blaze! Congrats on the precious, fat, healthy kids!


----------



## taiweber (Jan 7, 2014)

3 days old and you can already see their little personalities!
Baby #1 laid back and independent 







Baby #2 Mommys boy







Baby #3 needy & high maintenance


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

So adorable ! They're gonna be rascals for sure. I had triplet bucklings two years ago, so I named them after the three stooges, Moe Larry and curly.it was funny cuz the names really fit their rowdy boyishness!
Congrats on your new additions..........


----------

